# Hyloxalus (Colosthetus) Infraguttatus - How to breed ?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone has an experience with those frogs?
I have a couple of them, and the male started to call.
The problem is that I don't know much about this specie. I think it's similar to other colosthetus (talamancae, inguinalis), but I'm not sure.
Thanks, Matthieu.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Never heard of them before.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This is a question better posed on the UK forum Dendroworld.co.uk as there are a couple related species kept and bred by members on that forum. _Colostethus_ are not bred in the north american hobby.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks, I'll do it.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a small group of 1.3 in a 60x30x30cm tank. The male is about 1,5 cm whereas the females are at least 2,5 cm and very fat! The species is very much water bound and likes running water in the tank. In some cases when frogs don't breed it might induce breeding aswell. 
The tank my infraguttatus are in is about half water, half land. It has alot of smaller and bigger stones in it and except for a piece of wood no other furnishings. 
You can put some film canisters horizontally on the land and on the edge of the water for breeding purposes. When they start breeding you will get clutches between 20 and 30 eggs. tadpoles grow very rapidly and will morph in about 6 weeks to 8 to 10 mm frogs. 
Offspring can grow very fast and males can begin to call at 4 months old. Females will take a bit longer but they might spawn again within 6 months.

Females tend to eat or detroy eachothers clutches so it's best to keep an eye on them and remove clutches as soon as possible. Maybe it's even better just to keep them at a 1.1 ratio but I haven't tried it yet.

There's a Dutch guy keeping this species in a very large 'walk in' tank with a running water feature. The tank probably holds between 100 and 400 of these frogs. It's really amazing!

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Matthieu,
One other thing... do you happen to know somebody who's breeding C. inguinalis (panamensis)?? I've been looking for some for a long time now. I'm also looking for C. talamancae males... 

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for your answer.
I got other questions : how do you feed tapdoles and can you grow them in group?
For the frogs you're searching for, i'll ask my friends.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I keep the tads in groups.. they do not prey upon eachother like some Dendrobates might do. I feed them a mixture of fishfoods and dried nettles. 

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you, i'll tell you if I got some froglets... :wink:


----------

